# Anyone ever see a Catholic ordination ceremony?



## C.M. Aaron (Jan 9, 2012)

I've already checked Wikipedia. I know a bishop must preside and that a priest is called a presbyter during the ceremony. Anyone know how long the ceremony lasts? Or what actions are taken during the ceremony? Is there a full on mass? I know there is a laying on of the hands. Any help is appreciated.  C.M.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 17, 2012)

Looked it up, because I was thinking of ordination of a Pope.

Also there is two listings in Wiki, Catholic and Protestant.  Of course, Catholic is more formal looking.

Not Catholic nor Protestant so I can't help other then point out sights.

Catholics seem to have a Mass for everything, so I would assume they would have a mass for ordination.


----------

